# Darwin was right



## RichClark (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheesh.. so many bad decisions, making so many go get aide. I read the first 5 and decided to just comment here..

THINK…

Nuff Said.

R


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

?


----------

